# Grub2 Error : No Such Device: Entering Rescue Mode



## Ajay (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,
I installed Grub2 by following https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/28443/
(Grub2 is taken from http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/ports/amd64/packages-8.3-release/Latest/)

But while reboot, "Grub Rescue Mode" is displayed.

When I execute "ls" in grub rescue prompt, only "hd0" is displayed and no partitions are displayed.

Output of `gpart show` command is given below.






I installed grub2 using `grub-install /dev/mfid0`

I came across similar problem been posted online.But in all cases, "ls" command in rescue mode was displaying partitions along with "hd0". But in my case only "hd0" is displayed.

Am I installing grub2 the wrong way?

Can u help me out in solving this issue.

Ajay


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2017)

FreeBSD 8.3 has been End-of-Life since April 2014 and is not supported any more. Please upgrade to at least 10.3.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## Ajay (Feb 13, 2017)

I am new to FreeBSD. I was just trying out stuffs.
I got my issue fixed by installing a module "part_gpt" while installing grub.
Now I am able to get grub menu and boot using grub . 

How can I install grub on 10.1?
When I try to install using "pkg install grub/grub2", am getting package not found error.

Ajay


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2017)

FreeBSD 10.1 is end-of-life and not supported any more.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

